# نظام رقم هوية المركبة (الرقم التعريفي للمركبة)



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

نظام رقم هوية المركبة (الرقم التعريفي للمركبة) 

Vehicle Identification Number (VIN)

ما هو رقم الهوية (الرقم التعريفي) للمركبة:
رقم هوية المركبة (VIN) بالنسبة للسيارات مثل الحمض النووي للإنسان (DNA). يتم الإشارة إلى رقم هوية المركبة عند بعض الناس بالتعبيرات التالية (رقم الشاسية) أو (الرقم التسلسلي للمركبة). وهو وسيلة للتمييز بين سيارتك وملايين من السيارات المشابهة في جميع أنحاء العالم. 

ورقم الهوية يتكون من حروف لاتينية( Capital letters A through Z) والأرقام من 1إلى 0, ما عدى الأحرف (I, O, Q) لعدم التشابه بين رقم 1,0. ولا يسمح باستخدام إشارات أو فراغات في رقم الهوية. 



أهمية رقم الهوية للمركبة:
يستخدم رقم الهوية في حالات تسجيل السيارة, الضمان, منع السرقة, تغطية التأمين. كما يستخدم رقم الهوية لتغذية بعض أجهزة الفحص الإليكتروني للسيارة حيث يطلب الجهاز إدخال رقم أو حرف معين من الرموز الموجودة برقم الهوية, حيث أن هذا الرقم يبين صفة من صفات السيارة مطلوبة لإتمام الفحص. كما يستخدم هذا الرقم من قبل الأشخاص المغرمين بهوية جمع السيارات القديمة (كلاسيك) للتأكد بدقة من هوية السيارة. ويتكون رقم الهوية للسيارات الحديثة من 17 رمز, لكل رمز من 17 رمز له مضمونه الخاص به والغرض منه.
أصبح فهم رقم الهوية للسيارة من الأشياء الهامة لدى الأشخاص المغرمين بهواية جمع السيارات الجديدة والقديمة على السواء. يمكن لجامع السيارات أن يتأكد من أن سيارته فريدة بين السيارات الأخرى, مثل ترتيب السيارة في خط الإنتاج (السيارة الأولى أو الأخيرة أو رقم 1000.000 مثلاً) أو أنه يمتلك سيارة من 100 سيارة الأولى لهذا الموديل وهكذا. وهكذا أصبح قراءة وفهم رقم الهوية للسيارة من الأمور الهامة للعاملين والمهتمين بمجال السيارات.

تاريخ رقم الهوية للمركبة: 
في منتصف الخمسينيات (1950) بدأ صناع السيارات في أمريكا بطبع أو وضع أرقام على السيارات وأجزائها. وأصبح فيما بعد بما يسمى رقم هوية السيارة. والهدف الأساسي منه هو أعطاء وصف دقيق للسيارة مع تصاعد أعداد السيارات المصنّعة وزيادة الإنتاج الكمي. كانت تلك الأرقام بها كثير من الاختلاف والتضارب وتعتمد على الترميز الخاص بكل صانع على حدة. وفي بداية الثمانيات (1980) طلب قسم النقل بأمريكا (Dept. of transportation) بتنظيم ذلك الأمر, أنه يجب أن يحتوي رقم هوية المركبة(VIN) لكل المركبات على الطريق على 17 رمز (خانة), وتخصص كل خانة لرمز معين متفق عليه ليدل على معلومة ما متفق عليها. وهذا ما أدى إلى إنشاء نظام رقم هوية المركبة لمعظم مصنّعي المركبات كما هو معروف اليوم. وبذلك يمكن وضع رقم مميز لكل سيارة معينة تخرج من خط الإنتاج خاصة بأي مصنّع في أي مكان بالعالم. 

وفي منتصف الثمانينات (1980) قام قسم النقل بوضع قوانين لمنع سرقة المركبات الآلية لتقليل سرقة السيارات وقد تلى ذلك العديد من القوانين:
- سنة 1987: موديلات السيارات المعرضة أكثر للسرقة يجب أن يكون 12-14 من أجزائها الرئيسية معلمة برقم تعريفي لها. 
- سنة 1994: تم إضافة مركبات الركوب متعددة الأغراض والشاحنات الخدمة الخفيفة إلى القانون. 
- سنة 1997:

أصبح القانون يشمل الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية:
* نظام نقل القدرة.
* الصدام الأمامي والخلفي.
* المحرك.
* غطاء المحرك.
* الباب الأيمن والأيسر.
* الباب المنزلق للمنطقة الركاب.
* ربع الألواح اليمنى واليسرى والجانب.
* صندوق التحميل لشاحنات.
* الأبواب الخلفية.

كيفية البحث عن رقم هوية مركبتك:
البحث عن مكان رقم هوية المركبة بالسيارة يختلف من مركبة لمركبة حسب سنة الصنع/الصانع/الموديل للمركبة, ولكن يوجد هناك بعض الأماكن المشتركة لوضع الرقم. وقد يكون مكتوب على صفيحة (رقيقة) من الألمنيوم أو على شكل لوحة أو على شكل ترميز عمودي (Bar Code) أو يكون مصبوب أو مطبوع على القطعة نفسها مثل المحرك وخلافه.

تختلف الأماكن المحتمل وجود رقم الهوية للمركبة بها, وفيما يلي قائمة بالأماكن التي قد يتواجد بها:

· الصاج الأمامي بين الكابينة والحيز الأمامي

· التجويف الداخلي للعجلة اليسرى

· عمود التوجيه

· إطار تثبيت المشع

· التابلوة عند الزجاج الأمامي 

· الباب أو قائم الباب ناحية السائق أو ناحية الراكب

· كتاب الإرشادات والصيانة للسيارة

· مقدمة المحرك

· أجزاء السيارة

أما بالنسبة للسيارات الحديثة فيكون وضع رقم هوية السيارة بالأماكن التالية:

· الجانب الأيسر من التابلوة بجانب النافذة 

· باب أو قائم باب السائق 

· الصاج الذي يفصل بين الكابينة والحيز الأمامي

كيفية حل رموز رقم هوية سيارتك: 

يتكون رقم هوية السيارة من 17 خانة (تبدأ من اليسار إلى اليمين) في كل خانة يوجد رقم أو حرف له دلالته المتفق عليها ومتّبعة من معظم الشركات المصنّعة للسيارات. ويمكن تقسيم رقم هوية السيارة إلى أربعة مقاطع أو أجزاء (التعريف بالصانع (WMI), وصف المركبة (VDS), رقم التأكد (Check Digit), التعريف بالمركبة ((VDS).



17
16
15
14
13
12
11
10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1



















VIS
CD
VDS
WMI





o الجزء (المقطع)الأول الدال على المصنّع عالمياً (World Manufacturer Identifier- WMI)

وهو يحتل الثلاث خانات الأولى. ويستثنى من ذلك في حالة أن الصانع أنتج من السيارة أقل من 500 سيارة فإن الخانة الثالثة يسجل فيها الرقم 9. وقد تستخدم الخانات 12, 13, 14 كالجزء الثاني المكمل والدال على المصنّع عالمياً. 

· الرمز 1- يدل على البلد الصانع للمركبة 

(World Manufacturer Indemnification- WMI)

حيث تخصص مجموعة من الأرقام أو الحروف حسب توزيع جغرافي معين. ثم يخصص حرف أو عدة حروف من تلك المجموعة للإشارة إلى بلد معين. 

تم تقسيم المناطق بالعالم جغرافياً (أفريقيا, أسيا, أوربا, أمريكا الشمالية, أستراليا ونيوزيلندا, أمريكا الجنوبية) وهي تستخدم لتحديد رمز المصنّع عالمياً وهو قد يكون رقم أو حرف كما يظهر في العمود الثاني بالجدول التالي الرموز المخصصة لكل دولة مصنّعة. ويخصص حرف أو أكثر من هذه الرموز للإشارة إلى البلد المصنّع ويظهر في الخانة الأولى من رقم الهوية للمركبة. 



أفريقيا (AFRICA)
A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H

أسيا (ASIA)
J, K, L, M, N, P, R

أوربا (EUROPE)
S, T, U, V, W, X, Y, Z

أمريكا الشمالية (NORTH AMERICA)
1, 2, 3, 4, 5

أستراليا ونيوزيلندا (OCEANIA)
6, 7

أمريكا الجنوبية (SOUTH AMERICA)
8, 9, 0




مثال: أمريكا (1 أو 4), كندا (2), المكسيك (3), اليابان (j), كوريا (k), انجلترا (S), ألمانيا (W), إيطاليا (Z).



· الرمز 2- يدل على الصانع 

مثال: أودي (A), بي أم دابليو (B), بويك (4), كاديلاك (6), شيفورليه (1), كريسلير (C), دودج (B), فورد (F), جي أم كندا (7), جينرال موتورز (G), هوندا (H), جاجور (A), لينكون (L), مرسيدس بنز (D), ميركوري (M), نيسان (N), أولدزموبيل (3), بونتياك (2 أو 5), بليموث (p), ساترن (8), تويوتا (T), فولكس فاجن (V), فولفو (V). 



· الرمز 3- يدل على نوع المركبة (vehicle type) 
أو قسم التصنيع (Manufacturing Division).
هذا الرقم يعطى عن طريق جهة مسئولة من بلد الصنع. أو هو تعريف يخص جهة حكومية أو منظمة مسئولة. في حالة أن الصانع ينتج أقل من 500 مركبة في العام, تملئ الخانة الثالثة في هذا الجزء برقم 9. 



Example (مثال):
# 3 1=Pickup/truck, 2=Multi Purpose Vehicle, 
U=Passenger(Audi), W-Passenger Car (VW)



Examples (مثال) 
* 1J4: 1 = U.S, J= Jeep Corporation, 4= Multi Purpose Vehicle
** WV1: W=Germany, V= Volkswagen, 1=Pickup/truck

o الجزء (المقطع) الثاني الدال على وصف المركبة (Vehicle Descriptor Section- VDS) 

وهو يحتل الخانات من 4 إلى 8. ويستخدم من المصنّع لتعريف صفات المركبة. 



· الرمز من 4 إلى 8 – يدل على صفات المركبة مثل شكل الجسم, نوع المحرك, الموديل, تقسم تسلسلي... الخ.

- شكل الجسم (Body Type): يدل على الشكل العام للمركبة معرفة ببعض الصفات مثل عدد الأبواب, النوافذ, شكل حيز الحمولة (سيارة بحيز خلفي للأمتعة (sedan), بدون حيز خلفي للأمتعة (hatchback)).

- مجموعة (line): هذا يشير إلى أسم وضعه المصنّع على مجموعة أو عائلة من السيارات ضمن المنتج والتي تتشابه في التركيب مثل الجسم أو الشاسية أو شكل الكابينة. 

- تقسيم تسلسلي (Series): وهذا يستخدم من المصنّع لأغراض التسويق. وهو يشير إلى ما يطلقه المصنّع على قسم من المجموعة بحيث يظهر تعريف السعر, الحجم, الوزن. 

- المنتج (Make): تشير إلى الاسم الذي يطلقه المصنّع على مجموعة من السيارات أو المحركات.

- الموديل (Model): وهو ما يطلقه المصنّع على مجموعة لها نفس الشكل, المنتج, المجموعة, والتسلسل, وشكل الجسم.





Example (مثال):
#4 Car line: F= F-Body
#5 Model: P= Camaro

#6 Body Style: 2= Hatchback/Coupe,

3= Convertible

#7 Restraint System: 1 & 2=Manual Belts, 

3= Manual (inflat-driver),
4= Automatic Belts

#8 Engine: T=191(V6), 

E=305 (V8)
 F=305(V8) 

S=173 (V6)

o الجزء (المقطع) الثالث الدال على دقة كتابة رقم الهوية (Check Digit)

· الرمز 9- يدل على دقة رقم الهوية يستخدم كرمز (تأكيد دقة الرقم) (Chick digit- CD) . 

هذا الخانة تحتوي على رقم (من 0 إلى 9) أو حرف (X) بدل الرقم 10. 

تتطلب القوانين في الولايات المتحدة وكندا أن تكون الخانة التاسعة في رقم الهوية هي رقم التأكد. 

رقم أو رمز التأكد في رقم هوية المركبة بدأ يظهر في موديلات سيارات 1981 (عند البدء بالعمل بطريقة 17 رمز) ويمكن وصفه بأنه يدل على دقة كتابة رقم الهوية. رمز التأكيد ظهر في رقم هوية المركبة منذ سنة 1981 في الخانة رقم 9. ولهذا لن يكون رقم الهوية لسيارتين مصنعين خلال فترة 30 سنة متشابه. 

الغرض من رقم التأكد هو التأكد من دقة كتابة رقم الهوية للسيارة. وهو يتم حسابه باستخدام ال 16 رمز الآخرين المحددين من الصانع. 



بعد كتابة جميع الرموز برقم الهوية يتم حساب رقم التأكد عن طريق طريقة حسابية مخصوصة. 

تخصص قيمة رقمية للرموز الموجودة برقم الهوية, ويتم ضرب القيمة المعطاة في معامل وزن ويتم جمع القيم ويقسم المجموع على رقم 11. ويكون باقي خارج القسمة هو رقم التأكد- (سيكون باقي خرج القسمة من 0 إلى 10), ويكتب رقم التأكد في الخانة 9 ويأخذ قيمة من 0 إلى 9 سوف وفي حالة أن باقي خرج القسمة 10 سوف يوضع في الخانة الحرف “X”حيث أنه لن يمكن وضع رقمين في خانة واحدة. وتبين الطريقة المبينة طريقة حساب رقم التأكد.





o الجزء (المقطع) الرابع الدال على تعريف المركبة (Vehicle Identifier Section.- VIS)

هذا الجزء يحتوي على الثمانية خانات الأخيرة 10-17 من رقم الهوية. وتكون الخمس خانات الأخيرة أرقام لسيارات الركوب, والمركبات متعددة الأغراض, والشاحنات الخفيفة. وتكون الأرقام الأربعة الأخيرة أرقام لباقي أنواع السيارات, وهو يستخدم لتعريف محدد للمركبة, تحتوي الخانة 10 على رمز سنة الصنع ,(YC) والخانة 11على مكان المصنّع. وتحتوي الخانة من 12 إلى 17 يكون عبارة عن رقم تسلسلي للإنتاج (عندما يكون الإنتاج أكثر من 500 سيارة في العام). قد تكون الخانة من 15 إلى 17 تمثل الرقم التسلسلي للإنتاج. 



· الرمز 10- يدل على سنة الموديل** (Model year or Year Code- YC)

مثال : 1988(J), 1989(K), 1990 (L), 1991(M), 1992 (N), 1993 (P), 1994(R), 1995(S), 1996 (T), 1991(M), 1997 (V), 1998(W) , 1999 (X), 2000 (Y), ---------- 2001 (1), 2002 (2), 2003 (3), ............



في حالة أن المصنّع يريد أن يستخدم رمز السنة في رقم هوية السيارة فإن نظام الأيزو 3779 (ISO 3779) يتطلب أن يكون الجزء الأول في مقطع الدال على تعريف المركبة (VIS) الخانة العاشرة من رقم الهوية هو المستخدم لهذا الغرض. والرمز المستخدم معطي في جدول (YC). بالإضافة إلى الثلاث أحرف الغير مسموح باستخدامها في رقم الهوية (I, O and Q), فأن الحروف (U), والرقم (0) غير مستخدمين في رمز السنة. لاحظ أن رمز السنة يعطى لموديل محدد من المركبات وليس بالضرورة السنة الفعلية للإنتاج, طالما أن الفترة الزمنية تكون أقل من سنتين ميلاديتين.



ليس هناك قاعدة في استخدام رمز السنة. ولكن المصنّع في أمريكا ملتزم بهذا الرمز ولكن في أوربا مثلاً بعض المصنعين يستخدمون رمز السنة في خانات مختلفة في رقم الهوية وقد يستخدموا الرقمين الآخرين من السنة الميلادية (مثلاً 1998يرمز لها 98 و 2005 يرمز لها 05 وهكذا).



· الرمز 11- يدل على (موقع تجميع للمركبة) (Plant)

موقع تجميع المركبة هو المكان الذي قام فيه المصنّع بوضع رقم هوية السيارة.





Example (مثال):

#11- Assembly Plant: L= Van Nuys, CA



· الرمز من 12 إلي 14: يمكن اعتباره الجزء الثاني من تعريف المصنّع, وحيث أن الأربع خانات الأخيرة من رقم الهوية يجب أن يكونوا أرقام فإن الرقم بالخانة 14 يجب أن يكون رقم, أما الخانة 12 و 13 فيمكن أن يكونا أما رقم أو حرف. 

· الرمز من 15-17- يدل على ترتيب المركبة عند خروجها من خط الإنتاج. 



رموز تعريف المصنّع عالمياً للشاحنات, والحافلات (WMI)



مثال لرقم الهوية لسيارات دودج و كريسلر و بليموث من سنة 1984-1990

Decoding 1984-1990 Dodge/Chrysler/Plymouth
----------------------------------------------------------- 

#1--------------------Country- 1=US, 2=Canada, 3= Mexico,


#2--------------------Make- B=Dodge, C= Chrysler, P=Plymouth 

#3---------------------Type- 3=Passenger Car 

#4---------------------Safety System-B=Manual 
X=Driver Airbag-pass.belt
C=Automatic Belt A=Airbag 

#5--------------------Car Line- example- A=Daytona 

#6--------------------Series Price-1=Economy, 2=Low, 4=High, 
5=Premium, 6=Special/Sport 7=Performance Image 

#8--------------------Engine-example- 3= 3litre 

#9--------------------Check Digit

#10------------------ Model Year- E=1984, F=1985, G=1986, 
H=1987, J=1988, K=1989 
L=1990 

#11---------------------Assembly Plant 

#12 - #17--------------Sequential Production Number 



الكشف عن رموز رقم هوية سيارتك (Excel)




منقولللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

http://thecartech.com/frontpage/know_your_car/engine.htm


----------



## الوطن الحزين (2 مارس 2009)

مشكوورر اكتيررر 
والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## م زياد حسن (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا ايها المبدع على هذه الملومات


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جمييل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (19 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا رب


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على هذه المعلومات .. بارك الله فيك ، ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## م.محمد شعبان (29 ديسمبر 2009)

لا ادرى ماذا اقول لهذا الجهد المبذول سوي جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وبارك فيكم وفي والديكم


----------



## سمير شربك (30 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع متميز شكرا لك استاذ محمود


----------



## mjbcisy (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------

